# Fur Prices



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

What are the fur prices doing in your area?


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

I havent checked for myself yet but I have heard a few things. ****, which I think we all know are not going to do well, Coyotes sound like $25 or so, Fox around $15 and Mink and Muskrats might do better than last year. This year should be interesting with the gas prices and all. I'm not going to sell my fur until very late in the season. I think the fur buyers are going to be leary for awhile.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I agrre I was looking for some in put from other people I think later the better 280


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

here around northern kansas i haven't heard anything good... ****, yeah they are low, but they are talking the same for everything from the news i have gotten... glad i don't plan to get rich at it, but thought i would at least cover gas, now that is in question...


----------

